# Leichte Probleme hier mit dem Forum



## Winni01 (13 September 2011)

Hallöchen

ich hab hier mit dem Mozilla so leichte Probleme die einzelnen Threads zu öffnen. Die Liste mit "Was ist neu?" wird mir unverzüglich angezeigt, doch wenn ich einen Thead lesen will dann lädt er es einfach nicht. Mit ein paar Mal hin und her klicken kann ich dann Glück haben dass sich dann endlich der Thead öffnet den ich eigentlich lesen will.

Gibt es irgendeine Idee für eine Lösung?

Liebe Grüße

Winni


----------



## Hippo (13 September 2011)

Meinst Du Firefox?
Den verwende ich auch, aber überwiegend problemlos.
Hast Du das AddOn "NoScript" installiert? Wenn ja versuch mal als erste Maßnahme das Ding zu deaktivieren und als zweites die Gegenprobe mit dem sicher vorhandenen IE machen.


----------



## Teleton (14 September 2011)

Das Problem hatte ich heute morgen auch.


----------



## drboe (14 September 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> als zweites die Gegenprobe mit dem sicher vorhandenen IE machen.


Mit dem Vorschlag bist Du aber mutig. Es soll Leute geben, die haben außer einem Mac oder Linux maximal noch ein iPad oder ein Smartphone. Da wird das mit dem IE-Test nix. Ich hatte übrigens auch Probleme mich unter Linux mit dem FF anzumelden. Auf einem Windows Notebook hat es geklappt, später dann auch unter Linux. Ich hoffe, dass es sich um ein temporäres Problem handelt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Hippo (14 September 2011)

drboe schrieb:


> Mit dem Vorschlag bist Du aber mutig. Es soll Leute geben, die haben außer einem Mac oder Linux maximal noch ein iPad oder ein Smartphone....



Dann müssen sie sich halt was einfallen lassen 
Und wer mit dem Obstkram surft ist sowieso selber schuld


----------



## drboe (14 September 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Und wer mit dem Obstkram surft ist sowieso selber schuld


Äh, ja genau! Es gab aber Leute, die die Idee gut fanden mir ein solches i-Brett zu schenken. Es ist ganz witzig nebenbei 'mal kurz etwas im Internet zu suchen ohne erst einen PC zu starten, eignet sich aber natürlich nicht für's arbeiten oder etwa das Verfassen längerer Texte in Foren.

M. Böttcher


----------



## Winni01 (14 September 2011)

ääähm ich häng hier am Lappi und hab das Problem. Den IE möcht ich ungern verwenden ich hasse das Teil.

Wo finde ich denn die Einstellung für das "No Skript" ??? Tschuldigung das ich mich so doof anstelle. Unter Opera läuft es zumindest absolut problemlos .... Ich glaub ich sollte öfters den Opera verwenden. Firefox ist anscheinend auch nicht mehr das was es mal war *seufz......


----------



## Hippo (14 September 2011)

Unter Extras >> AddOns
Ich hab nicht gesagt daß Du Dich in den IE verlieben sollst, nur ´ne Kontrolle machen ob das Problem dort auch auftritt


----------



## Hippo (14 September 2011)

Unter Extras >> AddOns
Ich hab nicht gesagt daß Du Dich in den IE verlieben sollst, nur ´ne Kontrolle machen ob das Problem dort auch auftritt


----------



## Heiko (14 September 2011)

Strange - scheint sich auf den Firefox zu beschränken. Ich arbeite aktuell nur mit dem Chrome, Probleme habe ich damit momentan keine.


----------



## Winni01 (14 September 2011)

Muss dann definitiv am Mozilla liegen. Mit Opera und mit IE keine Probleme. Ich denke ich mach jetzt erstmal mit dem Opera hier weiter und kümmere mich dann später um das Add On. Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Devilfrank (15 September 2011)

Winni01 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich mach jetzt erstmal mit dem Opera hier weiter.



Gute Wahl. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/opera-11-50-ist-da.35435/


----------



## Winni01 (15 September 2011)

Witz komm raus Du bist umzingelt ... Nu hab ich mit Opera die gleichen Probleme???? Das gleiche Geduldsspiel wie mit Mozilla. Dabei finde ich die Aufmachung des Forums echt super.
Die Liste mit den neuen Beiträgen kommt sofort und ohne Probleme, aber wehe ich möchte einen Thread lesen, dann wird es echt zur Gedultsprobe weil dann geladen wird und geladen wird und immer noch die Eieruhr ..... Sobald ich dann irgendeinen Beitrag dann doch öffnen kann, sind die Probleme weg und es funktioniert einwandfrei. Alles sehr sehr merkwürdig......


----------



## Heiko (15 September 2011)

Das ist sehr komisch. Hast Du mal einfach den Browser neu gestartet?


----------



## Nixe (15 September 2011)

Winni01 schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> 
> ich hab hier mit dem Mozilla so leichte Probleme die einzelnen Threads zu öffnen. Die Liste mit "Was ist neu?" wird mir unverzüglich angezeigt, doch wenn ich einen Thead lesen will dann lädt er es einfach nicht. Mit ein paar Mal hin und her klicken kann ich dann Glück haben dass sich dann endlich der Thead öffnet den ich eigentlich lesen will.
> 
> ...



Genau dieses Problem hab ich auch grad wieder ^^


----------



## Winni01 (15 September 2011)

Ooooh .... entwickelt sich das zu einem Frauenproblem? 

ja, selbst den Opera hatte ich heut morgen öfters neu gestartet. Es dauert halt bis meine Technik das Forum hier gerafft hat. Wie gesagt, ist erst einmal ein Thread geladen, funktioniert alles wunderbar, schnell und ohne Probleme.


----------



## Nixe (15 September 2011)

Jetzt hat es eine kleine Ewigkeit gedauert bis ich hier überhaupt rein kam.Komischerweise öffnen sich die Threads wie geschmiert wenn  hier unangemeldet lese.Dann kann ich hier allerdings logischerweise keine Kommentare abgeben .

@ Winni 01 ich sag nur Frauen und Technik *ggg*


----------



## Winni01 (16 September 2011)

Ja, irgendwie sowas ....  Aber verstehen muss ich das Ganze ja net


----------



## drboe (16 September 2011)

Anmeldung mit dem FF unter Linux (64-Bit) macht gelegentlich Probleme; diesen Text schreibe ich nach mehreren Anmeldeversuchen mit dem FF unter Linux. Art der Probleme: beim Anmeldeversuch kommt keine Rückmeldung vom Server. Nach ca. 90s habe ich das Warten abgebrochen.

Konqueror auf dem gleichen System hat das Problem, dass bei der Anmeldung das Feld für den Namen definitiv zu hoch sitzt; es ist nur halb zu sehen. Funktioniert aber sonst wohl. FF unter Windows und der 64-Bit IE machten keine Probleme.

M. Boettcher

PS: Bearbeitungsversuch OK


----------



## Nixe (16 September 2011)

Winni01 schrieb:


> Ja, irgendwie sowas ....  Aber verstehen muss ich das Ganze ja net



Nein verstehen musst du das nicht 

Komisch finde ich es allerdings schon das alles Einwandfrei klappt solange ich mich nicht hier einlogge.Sobald ich mich eingeloggt habe dauert es ewig bis sich ein Thema das ich lesen bzw kommentieren möchte,öffnet.Ich fummel auch garnicht erst rum denn ich habe glaube ich noch viel viel weniger Ahnung von der Pc-Technik als Du


----------



## Heiko (17 September 2011)

Das ist alles wirklich seltsam. Ich werde mal ein paar Mails schreiben. Sollen sich die Techniker mit dem Problem rumschlagen.


----------



## Nixe (18 September 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Das ist alles wirklich seltsam. Ich werde mal ein paar Mails schreiben. Sollen sich die Techniker mit dem Problem rumschlagen.



_Na das find ich ja mal lieb von dir. _

_Vielleicht ist es interessant zu wissen : Jetzt bin ich schon so seid ca .45 Minuten hier angemeldet und komischerweise gelange ich jetzt sofort zu den Themen die ich lesen bzw .kommentieren möchte. ^^_


----------



## Winni01 (18 September 2011)

Finde ich auch echt lieb von Dir.

Komischerweise klappts heut morgen mit dem Opera auch prompt. Wollt mir grad wegen der Ladezeit nen Kaffee machen 

Gestern hat´s wieder gedauert wie blöde. Da fällt mir immer die alte Werbung von der Terror Com ein.... "Lieber Ladebalken, währenddessen Du lädst kann ich die Küche aufräumen, staubsaugen, das Wohnzimmer aufräumen ....."


----------



## Heiko (18 September 2011)

Ich kann das hier komischerweise mit keinem Browser nachvollziehen. Hier geht alles äußerst flott voran.


----------



## BenTigger (18 September 2011)

Liegt es vielleicht am eignenen System?

Mit meinem PC geht meistens alles (XP und FF)
mit Laptop geht es zu 99,99% immer gut (W7 FF)
Mit meinem TabletPc gehts gar nicht. (Packad Bell und Android 3.01 und FF). Startseite sehe ich, aber wenn ich in den Unterforen dann die Beiträge anklicke geht gar nichts....


----------



## Winni01 (19 September 2011)

Hab auf meinem Lappi Vista ... vielleicht ist das das Problem??


----------



## Devilfrank (19 September 2011)

Winni01 schrieb:


> Hab auf meinem Lappi Vista ... vielleicht ist das das Problem??


Nö.
Hab hier auch Vista Ultimate64 und Opera. Rennt wie Hölle...


----------



## Nixe (19 September 2011)

Melde gehorsam. 

Laptop (XP und FF) 

Neuerdings find ich auch keine smilys mehr die ich sonst hier einfügen konnte.Wo sind die hin ??? ^^


----------



## Hippo (19 September 2011)

Die sind verbraucht. Du hast als Neuling nur ein bestimmtes Kontingent Smilies das Du im Monat einsetzen kannst.
Wenn Du die schon in einer Woche verbrätst mußt Du bis zum nächsten Monat warten.
Das ist ein Feature der Forensoftware gegen Smilie-Flooding


----------



## Nixe (19 September 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Die sind verbraucht. Du hast als Neuling nur ein bestimmtes Kontingent Smilies das Du im Monat einsetzen kannst.
> Wenn Du die schon in einer Woche verbrätst mußt Du bis zum nächsten Monat warten.
> Das ist ein Feature der Forensoftware gegen Smilie-Flooding



Aha.Ganz schön geizig  Ich finde ein  kann man garnicht oft genug verschenken.

Mal gut das ich mir ein paar gemerkt habe die man auch mit Zeichen setzen kann


----------



## Hippo (19 September 2011)

Weißt, wenn Du ein Smilie z.B. in der Signatur hast verbrätst Du bei jedem Posting schon eines.


----------



## Nixe (19 September 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Weißt, wenn Du ein Smilie z.B. in der Signatur hast verbrätst Du bei jedem Posting schon eines.



Ok.Aus Internationalen Sparmaßnahmen hab ich den Smilie aus meiner Signatur nun entfernt.


----------

